# Thank You All



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

My son was a VW nut. He spent so many hours here with friends sharing information and learning about his GTi. He loved that car so much, and loved being on this web site.
Bobby died on August 2, 2001 while visiting his mother in Florida. He had just turned eighteen. I don't know what name Bobby used here, but if any of you know my Bobby from Maryland, please write me. [email protected]
Moderator: This is the email address Bobby used to register with vwvortex. If you can send me any information as to what his login name was, I would appreciate it as I am putting together a memory book of him.
Thank you all for providing Bobby a place he love to visit. All I can say is you must be one great group of people.
Robert Ostman, Sr.


----------



## golfSPORT95 (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*















*Mad condolences*


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (golfSPORT95)*

My condolences sir.




































Headlights on for Bobby.


----------



## slowjettagli (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir, 
In the Volkswagen community we are a very close group of people. I am very sad to hear about your sons untimely death. I know I speak for all of us when say we will keep bobby in our prayers. 
Randy Coffren


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (slowjettagli)*

I'm sorry to hear about your familys loss. My prayers will go out to bobby and your family.


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir,
My condolences. Our thoughts and hearts are with you and your family. 
I'm willing to bet Bobby would be happy that you visited the Vortex.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers go out to your family!!
Mod's can we help this guy out?


[Modified by landrumdh, 9:56 PM 10-7-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (redrocketrado)*

Mr.Ostman... sorry to hear about your loss. After a doing a search on that email addy I found that his username was dubber. He had about 44 posts or so. If you do a search on that username you will find some of his threads.
If you need any help please email me at [email protected]
Best regards to you and your family.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All ([email protected])*

Mr Ostman, I'm very sorry. A moment of silence........
EDIT FOR MODERATOR:
I ran a search under the name as a creator and as a subject and I turned up with nothing. I also checked archived posts and nothing else came up. 


[Modified by vertigobora, 12:01 PM 10-7-2001]


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (vertigobora)*

I'm very sorry to hear that.
I lost my brother a few years ago, and I know that it was hard for me , and it was even harder for my parents to lose their son, too.
I'm glad that the Volkswagen enthusiast community was able to help Bobby, and that it touched him.


----------



## philchris (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Mr. Ostman,
I'm sorry to hear about your family's loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
With Deepest Sympathy,
Rob


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (1992jetta-2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Your family and son are in my prayers.[HR][/HR]​ditto...


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Josh[deady]Able)*

Mr. Ostman,
The whole VW community's thoughts and prayers go out to your family in such a trying time.
As said by Batan: Headlights on for Bobby


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Your family and son are in my prayers.
ditto...







[HR][/HR]​Same here.


----------



## illusion a2 jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Driftin GTI)*








sir i do not even know you or your family, but it made me shed a tear, i wish you the best in life and coping with your tragedy.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

The loss of one of our own touches all of us, in one way or another. Rest assured that all of us, not just those responding here wish you and your family the best in your time of sorrow. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


[Modified by VWDrvrsWtd, 7:47 AM 10-8-2001]


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My deepest condolences, Mr. Ostman. We are sharing your sorrow.


----------



## Katie-S (Sep 23, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman, I'm very sorry you lost your son, and I will remember you and Bobby in my prayers. I'm honored that you came to us on the Vortex for support. Nothing compares to your grief for Bobby, but hopefully you can take comfort in all our prayers.
Katie


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (illusion a2 jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







sir i do not even know you or your family, but it made me shed a tear[HR][/HR]​Same here. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (rabbitmania)*

I am very sorry to hear this ... may he rest in peace.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family and friends.
May he rest in peace.
-Jodi


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (rabbitmania)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







sir i do not even know you or your family, but it made me shed a tear
Same here. I am very sorry for your loss.







[HR][/HR]​ditto


----------



## sjpassat (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am so sorry for your loss.........
We are *all* thinking of you and your family........


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

my condolences for bob







hope you can find comfort for this hard times. 
"throw all your anxiety upon god, because he cares for you" (1peter 5:7)


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I hope that heaven has GTIs in it, all the goodies for it that he ever wanted, and endless twisty roads on perfect autumn days with the leaves turning all the colors of fall.


----------



## VWADDICT15 (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (robertohead)*

Sir I can't even imagine what you must be going through. May you and your family get through these hard times. Let it be known that the CDn side on Vortex has it's lights on extra biight for your son.

My condolences, and well wishes go out to your family in your time of need.

Andrew Weeks


----------



## jetttta (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*


----------



## moonman (Jan 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (jetttta)*

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (moonman)*

My condolences


----------



## TropicOrange (May 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (FastVR6VW)*

Mr. Ostman, very sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

I'm very sorry about your loss. My condolences to you and your family.






















I even remember seeing him post around the Vortex.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

Our prayers go out to your family.


----------



## SurfGLX (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir; we are all touched by your message and wish you and your family the best in this trying time.


----------



## VdubbaU Guy (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (SurfGLX)*





































Thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

Mr. Ostman,
My deepest sympathty for your loss. If you would like to put up web page in memory of your son, drop me a line. Or if you already have one, I'm sure we vortexers would share the link.
God Bless,


----------



## Scoop (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Mr. Ostman,
We are deeply saddened by the loss of your son. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.
Sincerely,
Ryan Schwarz.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Scoop)*

You are in our thoughts and prayers during this unimaginable time of grief.


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (LelloBeetle)*

Im very sorry for your loss... This post is one of the saddest iv read..


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Condolences to you and your family.















The Vortex community's thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

my condolences


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Buran)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hope that heaven has GTIs in it, all the goodies for it that he ever wanted, and endless twisty roads on perfect autumn days with the leaves turning all the colors of fall.[HR][/HR]​Well said... I second that


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (chris24g)*

Chris,
Thank you so much for your offer. Indeed, I will be starting a page dedicated to my son in the near future. It's a bit difficult just getting through each day right now, but in time, as the healing process progresses, I will be able work on this.
I just can't believe the response I received from the members of this group of people. I checked the email responses box as my time is so limited right now and following the post would be so difficult. But I check my email every day and the messages just keep coming in. I can't even begin to explain how much this helps. Just knowing my son was involved with such caring people makes me so proud. Showing these emails to his grandmother has been the first thing since August 2 that has brought a smile to her face.
I have saved every message and they will be kept with all of Bobby's things I still have, and will always have.
God bless you all.
Bobby's Dad.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I'm sure that many people here would help make the page, some have already offered!!
The Vortex is a fairly tight community and we feel for any loss that a member has or the loss of a member.
Once again, best wishes to your family!!
-David


----------



## Ratatosk (Oct 11, 2001)

Well i have been a lurker here for quite a while, and this is really a disturbing post.... I am so sorry to hear this happened, I as well would like to offer my condolences.
The very sad; Rat -


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Ratatosk)*

Indeed, it is sad. But the reason for my post was to thank all of you for giving my son a place he love to be. VWVortex made him happy and I will always remember it that way. He felt at home here. He felt he had many friends with similar interests here. In all the sadness I feel, this is a light in the darkness. Considering all the email I have received from this site, I can understand why he like it here so much. Live a long healthy life and enjoy every day.
Thank you for your concern.
Bob Ostman, Sr.
Severn, MD


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Ratatosk)*

Mr. Ostman, I am sorry to hear of your loss. There is nothing worse to loose in life than one's own child, ones very own flesh and blood. Life is not supposed to work this way, even though no one is immortal on this planet. We must comfort ourselves with the thought that our lost ones are now in a better place, under the protecting wings of the Lord.
Even though I did not know your son, it is always saddening to hear the news that a fellow VW enthusiast has gone away, no matter how close or how far away we are. And as you see, the fact that the common love of one car brand also transforms into love and respect for all of us is quite amazing.
My condolances to you and your family.
Per Lindgren
Arendal, Norway


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (KatfishKatfish)*

sorry to hear that sir, i hope you, and your family and friends all can cope with this in a timely fashion. sincerely sorry.


----------



## sportquattro (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir. I am sorry to hear about your loss.
Your family and Bobby will be in my prayers.


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (sportquattro)*

I am very sorry to hear about this incidient Mr.Ostman. My condolences to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

mr. ostman,
i, too, am very sorry to hear about your family's loss. i didn't know your son but it hurts to hear about a fellow member lost. you have my deepest sympathies.
thank you,
bill


----------



## Golf-1.8T (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

My condolecens to you Mr. Ostman. Your son is in our prayers.


----------



## PapoGti (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sorry Sir, It Must be hard








My condolences to you and your family.
Bobby will be in my prayers tonight .
Julio Izquierdo


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My deepest reguards, we are all praying for you and your family


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (tngdesi)*

<<Mr Ostman,
My condolences are with you and your family at this time. I didn't know your son but I can certainly relate to that fire in the eye passion we all have for Volkswagens. My sympathy goes out to you. May Bobby rest in peace.>>
ditto.


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (jmj)*

My condolences as well, best of wishes.


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (pastpargolf)*

Losing a brother 6 years ago was the hardest thing I ever had to face in my whole entire life. The idea of what my parents must have had to go through is astounding, raising a child until the day after his graduation of high school class of 95, then see it all get taken away by a motorcycle crash.
Its not easy, you will find that out for sure. Good luck, god bless.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (drive79rabbit)*

I popped in from the Corrado Forum. That just breaks my heart. My deepest condolences sir.


----------



## Kafka (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (MySunRoofWorks)*

My condolences to you and your family.
Bobby will be in our memories.


----------



## lab_rat (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Kafka)*

i am so sorry to hear of your family's loss sir. i am at a loss of words, but if i can do anything to help please let me know. i have a 14 month old son, and i can't possibly imagine your heartache. we can all rest assuredly that he is in a much better place...


----------



## Vento GLI (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (jmj)*

Mr Ostman,
I am deeply saddened to hear about the loss of your son. May God give you all the strength that you need during this emotionally trying time. I will be praying for you and your entire family.
Headlights On, and a Special Peace "-V-" Sign for Bobby Ostman. 


[Modified by Vento GLI, 2:05 PM 10-15-2001]


[Modified by Vento GLI, 2:09 PM 10-15-2001]


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostrman,
I am saddened by your families loss. Bobby (aka dubber) was and is our vwvortex brother. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (briang)*

Dear Mr. Ostman,
I am very sorry to hear these sad and heartbreaking news. My deepest thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ToddOne (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences also. good luck and remember to visit back to vortex everyonce in a while.


----------



## sachiko (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (ToddOne)*

Mr Ostman, 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I am very sorry to hear about your loss. 
Danielle Bogle
Seattle, WA


----------



## whitecastle (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

I hope you can find peace in the fact that your son is in a much better place. A place with no speed limits, where his heart can run free. 
My condolences








Steve Buckingham


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (whitecastle)*

no words can express our sorrow
this summer a guy died at the wheel of his corrado vr6 in quebec!!! poeple put vw and corrado sign in his tomb, just to let you know that the vw community is tigh. we suport each other


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*headlights on bro*

Bobby...the headlights are on you ya ...keep on dubb'in bro where ever you are


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

*Mr. Ostman-
I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your son. Please know that your family and friends are in my prayers. God Bless. 

Very Sincerely,
Michael David Ford
-Topic Moderator-
The Volkswagen Vortex*


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Bobby's Dad*

Mr.Ostman, 
While I did not personally know your son, I do know that the VWVortex community is an especially close knit group of people who share a singular passion which your son was a part of and it saddens me to hear that one of our 'family' has passed away. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family in this trying time. 
My prayers go out to you and to your son who I hope will rest in peace. 
- Chris


----------



## 89turbrio (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Ostermans,
It sounds like you knew him and were able to share his enthusiasm and interests. I'm sure he knew this and appreciated it. Loss of youth makes no sense. But I send you my condolences and tell you that i'm so sorry to hear about your tregedy. It is wonderful that you knew and loved him like you did. 
Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Bobby's Dad*

I just saw this after checking out the new beetle posts. Our family's hearts go out to you from another VW bunch in western maryland. Blessings to all of the folks he touched.


----------



## djizreel (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences to your loss...My prairs are with you and your family


----------



## Stephane Trahan (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (djizreel)*

Godspeed dear Bobby.....


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir: I am extremely saddened by your son's death. Although Dub owners of all ages love their cars, I feel it is a particularly special experience being a younger member of the Volkswagen family. I am sure that heaven has GTi's on every corner, and all the parts he could ever imagine. I love my car, and I too, feel the joy that this site, and the people on it, have brought me. Your family is in my prayers, and I wish the best to you. Godspeed, Bobby--Godspeed.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (WolfsburgTekniques)*

Very sorry to hear that.18 is way too young.It serves as a reminder to me about how precious life really is and not to take it for granted...especially by street racing....it just isn't worth it.


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (vw valance)*

My condolences to you and your family, Mr. Ostman. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
how sad, i am so sorry to read this. I can not believe the response of all these people, many of whom never met your son. you and your family have my sympathy, and my hope that his memory will always be near and never fade.
Mike


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Mr. Ostman, i never had the pleasure of knowing your son, but you still have my deepest sympathies. we will mourn him as a brother, as well as your son.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (K9jetta)*

I'm glad that this post is still at the top of the screen after 2 weeks. It feels good to know that people take the time to help one another in a difficult time like this.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (vertigobora)*

Mr. Osterman,
I am glad that the environment here at VWvortex was something that your son enjoyed. He is in a better place now.
Much like the US in general, our community members fight amongst each other daily, but loosing a participant brings us all together.
Best wishes during this time of stress.


----------



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (gezuvor)*









-Marc


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (eckogolf4)*


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Neo)*

My condolences to you and your family.








Godspeed to Bobby, he and you family will be in my Prayers


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*


----------



## bobsbug (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am bobsbug and Bobby's Granpa and I am PROUD of him.... I also want to thank all the great friends he met at this site. Whoever said "lights on" had no idea what support that gesture has brought to me and my wife. Just yesterday, when we were way up in Western MD and feeling blue -- along came a red GTi with lights on -- It helped us find our way through another hard day.








I am really pleased to find a site where so many people care about each other although I am not suprised. I remember back in the late 50's when we drove our beloved 57 conv -- all the bug owners would flash lights and beep. Keep up the fine fraternity spirit.
Thanks again


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am sorry for your loss. I didn't know bobby, but might have see him or talked to him at one or more car shows and or events. We are all sadden by your loss. Every vortexer is like a family member to me. Always helping eachother. Restored me faith in people.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (H2oVento)*

My sicerest heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family and i'm sorry for your loss








p.s. a note to the moderators, perhaps this should be posted in the other forums so that other Vortexers that might have "talked" to bobby could respond and put in their words as well


----------



## G60247 (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
When I read this my heart sank. I lost a friend the weekend b4 the WTC tragedy, and I can only imagine how hard this must be. Although I didn't know Bobby first hand, we all have something in common. And I speak for the whole Corrado forum "Spolier's up for Bobby". Whenever you pass a Corrado with it's spoiler up....here's to you Bobby.
Bill


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (G60247)*

My condolences also, very sorry, and I am with whoever stated it above that your son is in a better place, nevertheless, still as tough. Very sorry.


----------



## marcusandjane (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (B(C)orrado)*

thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

My condolences and heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

As a father myself, I extend my deepest condolences to your family. I am sure that Bobby would be extremely happy with what you are doing for him and his memories. We truley will miss your Bobby's adventures in the VW world.
My prayers are with your and yours.
Adrian A.


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TexasCorradoG60)*

My thoughts and prayers go out to the whole family and to Bobby, He will definatly be missed by everyone, wether we knew him or not, God Bless and 'My spoiler will be up for the memory of Bobby'


----------



## bluloo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (KidCorrado)*


----------



## 2fastCorrados (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

god rest. good luck. and mad props.


----------



## G60chick (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Mr.Ostman,
i am so sorry for your loss. as someone said it before he is probably very happy you visited us to share his threads. he is in all of our prayers.


----------



## CorradoKidd (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







sir i do not even know you or your family, but it made me shed a tear
Same here. I am very sorry for your loss.








ditto







[HR][/HR]​Same here. Very sorry. Another moment of silence.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

i live in md and i lve right near severn. i may have known him. 
sorry to hear such a tragety.


----------



## Davidss (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (hv2apbt)*

Will be praying for your family...


----------



## g6019l (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Davidss)*

this hit kinda right at home..............spoilers up...........


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

My condolences. I'm on the otherside of the world. But sadness is a universal feeling but so is happiness which one day I hope will return to your heart...
Niko,
from Finland


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (niels)*

Mr. Ostman, you are in my prayers


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (LUV4DUBS)*

Mr. Ostman, i live in Reisterstown, near Westminster, and may have met your son at a show before. Either way my best whishes go out to you and your family. Death is always hard to overcome but with it comes new life. I'm sure Bobby is happy wherever he may be.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Sir,
I am very sorry to hear about your son. My prayers go out to you and your family.

Nick


----------



## mterril (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (SLC4ME)*

I'm very sorry to hear about your family's loss. My condolences to your family and his friends.


----------



## bobsbug (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (niels)*

niels -- This is Bobby's Granpa -- Bob Ostman -- My Grandparents come from, Helsinki. And my neice and sister-in-law were visiting just last month. Thanks for the post. 
We used to build churches in many parts of Finland


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (bobsbug)*

Well well, its a small world as is ever increasingly becoming apparent. Though religion has been caught up in the modern day marketing society we do have some nice churches round here. Build to last as they say. But I guess the Gothic style or from the Hansa trading era were well before your grandfathers time








Terveisiä Suomesta,
Niko


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Eric91GL (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (retrohasen)*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Mr. Ostman.


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Eric91GL)*

I'm a little late joining this thread, but after reading all this, I feel like crying. Being 18 as well, I can imagine how full of enthusiasm and life he must have been. I always realized that we're a close knit group of people, but I never realized that we could feel so close to so many people that we've never met before. My heart goes out to you, your family, and your son. I hope the best for everyone here on the Vortex as well...its sad that an experiance like this had to happen to make me realize how much I care about everyone here. Take care, everyone. I'll be thinking about Bobby...


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

Our condolences.


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (VW Jetta GLS)*


----------



## '91_GTi (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman, I send you and your family my deepest condolences. May you find some comfort in the fact that your son will never be forgotten here at the VWVortex. John


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All ('91_GTi)*

my heart goes out to your family........I'm glad that you've found this connection to keep his spirit alive.....


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (robertohead)*

My condolences


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

sorry


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (g6019l)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this hit kinda right at home..............spoilers up...........
[HR][/HR]​oops, I have a Jetta. Can't do that. I'll open the sunroof and stick my hand out in a spoiler-like fashion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Headlights for Bobby.


----------



## Atlantonius the IInd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

my condolences go out to you and your family in this time of grief. bobby's memory will live in a part of us all. May you find strength and support in each other. God bless.


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

my condolences go out to you and your family... what a sad day


----------



## jettazx7 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (vdubbed81)*

I'm very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Very sorry to hear about the death in your family. May it bring everyone closer together as we never know who will leave next...


----------



## K-Fresh (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (vdubbed81)*

My condolences go out to you and your family...
























[Modified by K-Fresh, 5:43 AM 11-6-2001]


----------



## GTi Giant (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (K-Fresh)*

Condolences on your loss.










[Modified by GTi Giant, 8:47 AM 11-6-2001]


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (GTi Giant)*

May God bless your family and your son. My heart goes out to you and your family Mr.Ostman. 
Hang in there...
Daniel


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

You and your family have my deepest sympathy. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Just know that he's in a better place now, and that nothing can hurt him now.


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Jetta32696)*

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family, I know it is a hard time to get through, just think of all the happy times you had with him, those memories and moments are priceless!! Danielle


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family, I know it is a hard time to get through, just think of all the happy times you had with him, those memories and moments are priceless!! Danielle


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (VdubInIt96)*

you and your family are in my prayers.








headlights on for Bobby.


[Modified by VolkSchnell-GTI, 2:53 PM 11-6-2001]


----------



## ddubsvdub (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Man, so young... Mr.Ostman, good luck in preserving your sons memories.Hopefully your family will find some comfort in this time of bereavement. Sorry to learn of your loss...


----------



## EyanX (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (ddubsvdub)*

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 8vjettaGT (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

God Bless you and your Family










[Modified by 8vjettaGT, 8:04 AM 11-6-2001]


----------



## japosto (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (8vjettaGT)*

All of us vortexers here in Toronto are very sorry for your loss.
God Bless you and your family


----------



## BiGJackVW (Nov 14, 2000)

Mr. Ostman,
I Lost my best friend in a car accident on July 29, 2001. My condolences go out to you and your family. I will keep Bobby in my prayers!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (BiGJackVW)*

My condolences along with OhioVW go out to you and your family sir...


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (surefooted)*

Mr Ostamn, 
My condolences go out to you and your family, I am deeply saddened to here this.
Bryon Feller


----------



## foster (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (vertigo-)*

God Bless Bobby and your family.


----------



## riceeater (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Mr. Ostman and Family,
My deapest regrets about Bobby, I'm sorry to say I did not know him, but i put him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.







god works in mysterious ways as we have all heard, but believe me that your son is being taken care of by the lord and is happy


----------



## .:Reckless (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

I am also very sorry and i hope you make through this hard these hard times. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## rednekdubbin (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (DominicanGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am also very sorry and i hope you make through this hard these hard times. He will be in my prayers.[HR][/HR]​Ditto


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (rednekdubbin)*

God bless you and your family


----------



## HybridS3 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

my prayers go out to you and your family. god bless us all
RIP fellow vdubber


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (HybridS3)*

quote:[HR][/HR] my prayers go out to you and your family. god bless us all
RIP fellow vdubber [HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (sharkracer)*

im very sorry to hear about the lose of your son Mr.Ostman, Bobby as well as your entire family will be in my prayers tonight and i know that everyone here on vortex feels the same way.
DuBsBrO








headlights on for Bobby all week!!


----------



## CaribbeanVR6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman: I'm 33 years of age with 2 babies, a boy 2 years and 4 months and a girl 3 months old. Now I know what parents feel for their child and your loss made tears came out of my eyes and my heart went tight.







What makes me happy







is that he left left you something that will at least reciprocate a little bit of what you have missed, and that's the VORTEX family.
I'm basically a new user but I can assure you this guys are a HUGE FAMILY.
Remember that your son is relaxing







and knows that he will meet all of us in the future. Don't hurry I can assure you he's fine.







GABRIEL ABREU president MOTOEXOTICA, San Juan, Puerto Rico.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (CaribbeanVR6)*

My condolences....best wishes and god bless.


----------



## jelllo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (jav_A_gti)*

Mr Ostamn, my condolences go out to you and your familiy


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

i am so sorry to hear about this, i am eighteen i drive a volkswagon.i pray for thee


----------



## gearhead2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (kyokoris)*

I lost a real close friend in an auto accident 10 yrs ago. It was rough. What helped me were the memories of my friend, gifts in time that I will always have.


----------



## prsbirds (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman-
I obviously just read about your son's death. My condolences. I hope you and your family are doing ok. I can see that the people here have helped you, and hope that you can feel all our prayers. God bless you and your family.
Ryan


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (prsbirds)*

Wow. This will be the first time I've shed a tear while on the Vortex. My Jetta is in the garage with a German flag at half mast for Bobby and Mr. Ostman. Peace and Love from the Vortex to you and yours!!














~Adam~


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (recklessvw)*

My deepest condolences...


----------



## ninja_van1sh (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

So sorry to hear this. My love and prayers go out for boby and his family


----------



## Project20v (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I personally have not lost anyone close, but can imagine how horrible it must be, your pain must be great. Bobby was amongst many friends here on the Vortex even those who did not know him. He who drive's a Volkswagen has friends everywhere. I applaud your notion to restore Bobby's car in memory, I would hope someone would do the same for me. I know he loved that car and his family very much. Once again my condolences to you and your family.....


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I want to offer my most heartfealt condolences and will say a prayer for your son and your family tonight.
I have just returned to this forum after having been away awhile. I came across this thread and have read all five pages. It has brought me to tears to hear of your loss and to see the amazing response from Vortex members. After two months it is still getting responses, that demonstrates what a wonderful group of people you have supporting you. 
I wish you the best of luck and I am sure that Bobby is filled with more joy than any GTI could ever bring. God Bless.

















[Modified by glxdriver, 9:48 PM 12-20-2001]


----------



## raylomas26 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (TropicOrange)*

Sorry to hear about your son. It really touches me that you had the interest to go and research his interests. 
My condolences.


----------



## KMScorrado (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

My prayers are with you and your family. All of us dubbers have a place in heaven where we race around together.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (fukenbroken)*

Indeed there is a place in Heaven where Vortexers can race to their hearts content. Winding roads, lined with beautiful trees and no speed limit. There is a place in Heaven where "Drivers are Wanted" for everone on this site. Thank you for your kind works on this most wonderful day of the year, the birthday of our Savior. I know Bobby is looking down and smiling at all the people who care about each other here on Vortex. I'm sure today is a a big party day in Heaven.
As much as I miss my son, I know he is in good hands and truly knows the meaning of love and caring from all those here who have thought of him. I can picture him zipping around the curves, upshifting and downshifting as needed, with a big simile on his face.
In the mean time, drive like you are in no hurry to get to Heaven. Heaven can wait and will be there when your day comes, many years from now.
Merry Christmas Everyone, and may God Bless you all. 
Bobby's Dad.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir, 
We here in this community may not know faces or names but we all share a common passion therefore we are friends. We are all saddened to hear the truly sad news of your son's death. He will be in our thoughts and prayers.
To all dubbers,
Drive with Bobby in your hearts!


----------



## blakmal (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (geofftii2002)*

I am very sorry to hear about your son. I know it must be very hard, especially at this time of year. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. May Bobby find his place in heaven. Maybe he is up there right now smiling at all of us as he drives his beloved GTI.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (blakmal)*

Thank you for your message. I don't think there is any "maybe" about it. As another Vortexer put "Heaven is all winding, leaf covered roads with no speed limit, where he is driving with a big smile on his face". I believe when we get to Heaven, there wil be two lines. One says "Enter Here" and the other says "Drivers Wanted".
I hope everyone here had a wonderful Christmas and may the New Year bring peace and joy to your lives.
Bobby's Dad


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

may he rest in peace mr ostman.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (screwball)*

My condolences.


----------



## B5BAR (Feb 8, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear sir,
I am sorry to hear that you have suffered such a loss. Anyone that has been removed from this community Is missed, especially when they are removed by ways beyond His or Her power. 
I wish you the Best luck in the Healing process, I have had a loss similar to yours and it is always best to talk about it like you are doing alredy..
Best Regards.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (B5BAR)*

My condolences as well. I am very sorry to hear that. I am sure that your son would be very happy that you left a note on here. We all are very touched by your gesture and wish that you and your family will make it through those hard times.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (B5BAR)*

What is best for one is not always appreciated by others. Not so here on Vortex. Every email, every post by the wonderful people here gives me another shot of courage to face each new day. The day after tomorrow it will have been five months since Bobby left me. For five months the people here have shown friendship and compassion for both me and my son. That is more than I ever even expected from family. 
Life goes on, so they say. Not always, at least not yet for me. Bobby is in my thoughts every minute of every day. I only now know how truly wonderful he was. My father told me I would be judged by the company I keep. This being true, it confirms how wonderful Bobby was by the fact Vortex was his favorite place. 
To anyone who has written and has not recieved a personal reply, please forgive me. You all deserve a personal thank you from me. It is just so difficult sometimes to answer so many. It's not just the time involved, but the difficulity of missing him so badly and spending countless hours reliving his time with me while writing. The "what if's?" and the "If only I had.....". 
I hope everyone here on Vortex had a wonderful holiday. The year of my loss is behind now. It was difficult to let it go tonight. But time stops for no one. Let's all hope for a safe and great year for all of you. I never expected such a response to my "Drivers Wanted" (my first post). I keep every post and every email. My friends and family are amazed at the support I have received here. I know Bobby will look out for all of you out of gratitude for what you are doing for his dad.
God Bless and Protect you all.
Bobby's dad


----------



## HaterOfHondas (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sir , i dont know what to say.... you are a strong person ... best wishes in life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92VdubSLC (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (HaterOfHondas)*








May the new year bring you peace and happiness. My heart to you and your family.

"On the road of life, there are passengers and drivers.....drivers wanted"


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (92VdubSLC)*

my condolences go out to you
headlights on for Bobby


----------



## BadAssCorrado (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (1phtgti)*

I'm saddened by your loss.








You and your son will be in my prayers.


----------



## KidComet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Thank You All (BadAssCorrado)*

may perpetual light shine upon him 
. . . spoiler up!


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (KidComet)*

Hi, I'm Bobby's dad. It's been a while since I've received any email from Vortex. Thank you for taking the time to write. 
It's funny, I haven't been able to visit Bobby's grave since January 2 due to personal problems, yet today I went. I haven't received any emails since about January 2, and I received two email this evening.
Maybe there is more to this than we realize.
Thank you for writing. It was a difficult day, and hearing from a place my son loved so much feels good.
Bst regards.
Bob Ostman, Sr.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

Having lost my mother when I was 14, I can understand the feelings of loss and devastation that you must be struggling with daily. I wish you the best in these times of strife and trepidation, and hope you can emerge from the storm an even stronger, more determined person filled with optimism and hope.
Best wishes to you and yours,
-Elliot


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (bigelliot)*

Elliot,
I have a dear friend who lost her parents when she was 12. I can only imagine how horrible that would be for a child. At least as an adult we can reason better, but the darkness that must leave in a child's life can not be imagined.
Thank you for you kind words of support. I hope you too are doing well.
Bob, Sr.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Bobby's_Dad)*

I'm just overwhelmed at the fact that this is still here. I posted quite sometime ago and it's still going strong. It just shows how much of a family we really are. We have something that not many people have. It's called Dublife. In it we are one, we are strong. I didn't personally know your son sir, but as a vortex brothern I feel saddened that we have lost one of our own. I also feel for you and your family for having to deal with all of this. It's just too see this everyday on my recent topics list is a reminder that all of us are really good people and support you and the loss of your son. You may not see it but a lot of us are a-holes a lot of the time and we bash each other back and forth, it's just so refreshing to see us come together like this. 
Once again, your son and your family will be in my prayers as well as my family's...
Pete


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All (Ghetto-8v)*

Oh no my friend, when the chips are down those who normally have bad things to say let what is really inside them come out. I think I recieved over three hundred email with only one of questionable taste. Not bad. It was six months ago yesterday I recieved that horrible telephone call. The six months would have been so much worse had it not been for the people here. I feel like I am getting a chance to touch a part of him by being here. One of the worst feelings is knowing I can't talk to him "just one more time" or "touch him just one more time". But being here lets me feel like I can. I see the things he saw, read the things he read, maybe even exchange email with someone he did. 
No, I have found no a-holes here. Only caring people who have taken the time to make me feel like it isn't the end of the world every day. It's okay to argue over cars. But argue kindly. You never know when the person you let have it yesterday will be gone forever.
One young person told me it was so cool that Bobby had a dad who knew what he was into and what he liked. I think it is so sad when a father doesn't. Everyone one of you are a precious gift to someone. All of you are to me. Drive carefully.


----------

